# enteric coated peppermint - it worked



## bygones (Sep 25, 2017)

Wanted to post this (long overdue). I struggled mightily with IBS (had to defer grad school after sudden onset - was in constant pain for >6 months). After much searching, I was able to control it with enteric coated peppermint oil. Started with 6 capsules 3x a day, worked my way down to one every morning, and then only occasional for flare ups. At this point I haven't taken it for nearly five years, but cannot overstate how important it was. Nothing else worked for me.

I wanted to share an encouraging story with a practical remedy. I hope it works for you as well as it did for me.


----------

